#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [資料] 貓科動物全圖

## wingwolf

在這裏發現的： http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=740890075
挺全的貓科動物圖
而且圖又大精美，很適合收藏  :Very Happy:  


點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## J.C.

感謝小羽的分享 
這份圖鑑還蠻齊全的 只可惜沒有把亞種的名稱都標示出來
如此可見貓科的品種真多 根據地域不同又有細微的變化
且語言不同 名稱翻譯又有落差 常常不知道到底品種怎麼稱呼才正確說 ^^;
像是短尾貓在我們這邊稱作截尾貓(bobcat) 猞猁又稱作林栧(lynx) 又通稱為山貓
這兩種我就常常分不清他們的差別呢 @@

----------


## 靜炎

喔！好棒的貓科全圖。
但可惜的是沒有各個貓科的詳細介紹，
不過光是要找這些圖，大概也廢盡心思了吧！
謝謝羽狼帶來的好圖分享啊！^w^

----------


## 柴田 雷

（尖叫）
嗚喔小時候超可愛的www

謝謝羽狼分享，種類真的很詳細呢，
不同時候不同的模樣也有畫出來，
能找到這些圖羽狼真是厲害www（找網頁無能）

獵豹小時候好rock

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

好多大貓 @@

感謝大大分享^^

第一張就看到雲豹\r

讓我想到台灣雲豹絕種了

好可惜ˊˋ

獵豹真的超帥的XDDDD

小時後的獵豹 好可愛><

可以帶回家養嗎?(毆)

----------


## 迷龍

好多大貓！感謝小羽的分享~

看來看去還是覺得猞猁超可愛阿，

短短的尾巴和蓬鬆的毛髮讓人很想抱一抱。

歐亞猞猁似乎比加拿大猞猁多了許多斑點，以前常把他們搞混@@"

----------


## 獠也

喔喔喔好東西!!!  :Shocked:  
感謝羽狼的分享~
這些都是練貓科體態與骨架的好圖呢  :Mr. Green:  
有好多不常見到的貓科圖片
猞猁耳朵上的毛真的很特別WWW

----------

